# Solved: can't uninstall AVG, even with removal tool



## beckytom94

I am unable to uninstall AVG. I tried the suggestion:

16-Dec-2011, 04:24 AM *#2* 
*Avg* removal tool, choose which one you need, 32 or 64 bit, found here: http://www.avg.com/ww-en/utilities

but this did not work for me. any other suggestions?


----------



## etaf

what happens , any error messages

try in safe mode 
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode* - see if that works


----------



## beckytom94

safe mode didn't work either; same results. what has happened is I tried to uninstall the usual way - it looks as though it starts but when nothing happens and i click uninstall again, it tells me to wait until the action is complete (or something like that).
Then i go into task manager to shut down AVG. The same thing keeps happening.
When i tried the uninstall tool, it showed some sort of box but very quickly so I didn't see what was said, but had same results. :-(


----------



## lunarlander

Try this sequence. Go into Safe Mode. Shut off AVG using its menu choice.(not using Task Manager) Then run the uninstaller.


----------



## beckytom94

maybe I should start again with what has happened.... the AVG is not running, which is why i wanted to uninstall it. it shows up as a program in the list but will not turn on, or uninstall.
I did try your last suggestion but because AVG wasn't running, I really didn't know what to do, so I hit AVG from the menu, and got nothing as usual. It isn't running so I can't shut it off. 

I only used task manager so I could see what was running; it showed it on the list of programs running so I had been turning it off in the task manager to try to uninstall it since it wouldn't let me uninstall saying I had to wait for something to finish. When i turned it 'off' with task manager it would let me click the uninstall button again, but again, nothing happened.

I don't think the uninstaller is working either now - or even ran before. When I clicked it, a brief box showed up so I just assumed it ran. I downloaded the uninstall programs (both 32 bit ones just in case 1 didn't work) to start them in safemode and again, a quick box popped up that disappeared right away. Its like my computer wants nothing to do with anything from AVG. I need an AVG exorcism! The problems with AVG started only after I updated it - I had the free version.


----------



## etaf

try this - 
http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html
use the free version

see if that can get rid of avg


----------



## beckytom94

By golly, I do believe you've done it! THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## etaf

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know


----------

